# Crossways Estate



## Lone Explorer (Jun 28, 2006)

Crossways Estate, Bow
Demolition of 1-43 Holyhead Close; refurbishment including cladding of three tower blocks and sub-division of larger flats. New development of 362 units of housing for sale and for rent in blocks up to 6 storeys on land within the estate together with new access road and a new community centre with 355 parking spaces and landscaping. Total provision of 672 residential units.

London Borough of Tower Hamlets

Tower block Two in now empty 27 floors 
The site over look the DLR & District line tube

My Aunty lived in Tower 3 in the late 80's.

this is the only image I found from Flickr  _Image:Taken by Nicobobinus_

Estate is a bit roughtneck 
Security - Unknow 

crosswaysresidents.co.uk - dead url for now! 
_
map to add _


----------



## Bishop (Jun 28, 2006)

I like tall stuff, though the highest I've been is 18 floors I think?
Twenty seven floors up, amazing view, sounds great. Can't
help thinking that access might be an issue though? Walked
past a block of flats yesterday under going re-furb, bottom
three floors totally boarded up.

B


----------



## Lone Explorer (Jun 28, 2006)

Tower one and three is still lived in so walk ways to all three block is still open. Plus there squatters in there now 

*_willy-waving_ .)
I did work in Canary Wharf Dockland on the 42nd - 44th floors 1997 - could feel the tower move!
Never had a digital camera then. my standed camera back then, the flash would just go off.

flashearth


----------



## Lone Explorer (Jul 8, 2006)

Give thanks to The Cornell


----------

